# ايه الفرق بين طبقة البيس كورس وطبقه السب بيس ؟



## Taha Hosney (10 يناير 2013)

ياريت حد يساعدنى انا محتار جدا عايز اعرف ايه الفرق التفصيلى بين الطبقتين لانى لما نزلت وشوفت التنفيذ ملقتش حد بيفرق بينهم وكله طبقه واحده ونفس نوع الركام


----------



## Taha Hosney (11 يناير 2013)

انا سالت يا شباب وعرفت الرد وهقوله يمكن حد يستفاد بيه .. الفرق ان الصب بيس مقاومتها اقل من البيس وسعرها اقل .. فاحنا بنستخدمها بدل ما نستخدم طبقه بيس بس وتكون مكلفه احنا بنقلل سمكها ونستخدم مكانها سمك مكفائى من طبقة البيس .. فاستخدمها هو اقتصادى لكن فى مصر مبيعملوش كده وبيشتغلو طبقه بيس بس .. ياريت لو حد عنده بقى فكرة عند انواع الركام المستخدمه فى الاتنين ايه ؟


----------



## fatalfury (14 يناير 2013)

كسر حجارة بأحجام مختلفة وليها تصميم بتاخد منه نسبة المار من المناخل 
والمفروض في الطرق الثانوية فيه حاجه اسمها سب جريد دي بتكون عبارة عن تربة مصنفة (A1-a & A1-b & A2-4)


----------



## mohamed elgendy (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
يجب ان نعلم ان طبقة subgrade او تربة التاسيس تختلف عن طبقة subbase او تربة الاساس المساعد وهي ايضا تختلف عن طبقة base او طبقة الاساس فلكل منهم خواصة ومتطلباتة وقبل ان نتحدث عن الفرق بينهم في الخواص والمتطلبات والمواد يجب ان نعلم نلماذا نلجا لعمل تربة الاساس المساعد للوصول الي قطاع رصف سميك بحيث يستطيع نقل الاحمال الي تربة التاسيس بامان وفي نفس الوقت باقل التكاليف 
بالنسبة لمتطلبات وخواص كلا منها
اولا تربة التاسيس او subgare:
1-يجب ان يكون لها اجهاد كافي لتحمل الاحمال والاجهادات القادمه عليها من المحاور المارة
2-ان تدمك بدرجة كافية ويتم تحديد اقصي كثافة للتربة ونسبة الرطوبة المثلي من خلال تجربة بروكتر ويتم التاكد منها في الموقع باستخدام تجربة المخروط الرملي
3-ان ان تكون قابلة للتشغيل بمعني ان يسهل دمكها وتشغيلها
اما بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة فهي التربة الطبيعية طالما ينطبق عليها الشروط ويتم تصنيفها باستخدام AASHTO
اما اذا كانت تفقد شرط من هذة الشروط فيتم عمل احلال لها او ردها علي حسب المنسوب للوصول الي المنسوب المطلوب وتدمك التربة الجديدة علي مسافات لا تتعدي 20 سم بحيث تصل الي 95% علي الاقل من كثافة بروكتور المعدل
ثانيا بالنسبة لطبقة الاساس المساعد subbase
يجب ان تتوافر الاشتراطات التالية
1-CBR لا يقل عن 25%
2-PI لا يتعدي عن 10%
3-تدمك علي طبقات لا تتعدي 20 سم
4-يتم دمكها للوصول الي 100% من بروكتور المعدل
اما المواد المستخدمة فهي عبارة عن كسر احجار كبيرة الحجم من المحاجر او مخلفات المحاجر او تربة طبيعية مثل التربة الزلطية او الزلطية الرملية او تربة مثبتة باستخدام مواد اخري مثل البيتومين او الجير او مخلفات مصانع الاسمنت

بالنسبة لطبة الاساس base
1-CBR لا يقل عن 100%
2-PI لا يتعدي عن 6%
3-تدمك علي طبقات لا تتعدي 20 سم
4-يتم دمكها للوصول الي 100% من بروكتور المعدل
5-LL لا تتعدي 25 %
6-نسبة لوسانجلوس لا تتعدي 50%
ويستخدم فيها كسر الاحجار مثل الاحجار الجيرية او النارية مثل البازلت او تربة طبيعية مثل التربة الزلطية او تربة مثبتة باستخدام البيتومين او الاسمنت او الجير


----------



## mohamed elgendy (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
يجب ان نعلم ان طبقة subgrade او تربة التاسيس تختلف عن طبقة subbase او تربة الاساس المساعد وهي ايضا تختلف عن طبقة base او طبقة الاساس فلكل منهم خواصة ومتطلباتة وقبل ان نتحدث عن الفرق بينهم في الخواص والمتطلبات والمواد يجب ان نعلم نلماذا نلجا لعمل تربة الاساس المساعد للوصول الي قطاع رصف سميك بحيث يستطيع نقل الاحمال الي تربة التاسيس بامان وفي نفس الوقت باقل التكاليف 
بالنسبة لمتطلبات وخواص كلا منها
اولا تربة التاسيس او subgare:
1-يجب ان يكون لها اجهاد كافي لتحمل الاحمال والاجهادات القادمه عليها من المحاور المارة
2-ان تدمك بدرجة كافية ويتم تحديد اقصي كثافة للتربة ونسبة الرطوبة المثلي من خلال تجربة بروكتر ويتم التاكد منها في الموقع باستخدام تجربة المخروط الرملي
3-ان ان تكون قابلة للتشغيل بمعني ان يسهل دمكها وتشغيلها
اما بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة فهي التربة الطبيعية طالما ينطبق عليها الشروط ويتم تصنيفها باستخدام AASHTO
اما اذا كانت تفقد شرط من هذة الشروط فيتم عمل احلال لها او ردها علي حسب المنسوب للوصول الي المنسوب المطلوب وتدمك التربة الجديدة علي مسافات لا تتعدي 20 سم بحيث تصل الي 95% علي الاقل من كثافة بروكتور المعدل
ثانيا بالنسبة لطبقة الاساس المساعد subbase
يجب ان تتوافر الاشتراطات التالية
1-CBR لا يقل عن 25%
2-PI لا يتعدي عن 10%
3-تدمك علي طبقات لا تتعدي 20 سم
4-يتم دمكها للوصول الي 100% من بروكتور المعدل
اما المواد المستخدمة فهي عبارة عن كسر احجار كبيرة الحجم من المحاجر او مخلفات المحاجر او تربة طبيعية مثل التربة الزلطية او الزلطية الرملية او تربة مثبتة باستخدام مواد اخري مثل البيتومين او الجير او مخلفات مصانع الاسمنت

بالنسبة لطبة الاساس base
1-CBR لا يقل عن 100%
2-PI لا يتعدي عن 6%
3-تدمك علي طبقات لا تتعدي 20 سم
4-يتم دمكها للوصول الي 100% من بروكتور المعدل
5-LL لا تتعدي 25 %
6-نسبة لوسانجلوس لا تتعدي 50%
ويستخدم فيها كسر الاحجار مثل الاحجار الجيرية او النارية مثل البازلت او تربة طبيعية مثل التربة الزلطية او تربة مثبتة باستخدام البيتومين او الاسمنت او الجير


----------

